# PC style bushings in Woodpecker plates



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

I just picked up a Route-R-Joint jointing system at a weekend woodworking show. The system works on the router table and uses guide bushings. 
I was surprised to find that the PC style bushings that came with the system do not sit flush in throat plates for my WoodPecker table insert. They sit just a little proud but enough to keep catching on the template while trying to create the joints.

I pulled out the new and as yet unused set of WoodRiver guide bushings I picked up a while back and they do not even fit into throate plate.
Is this a case of the Woodpecker plate not fitting PC style bushings or too much variability in the different bushing manufacturers?

Wayne from Woodline said to send him my plate and he will machine it to fit accurately for me but I would like to know where the source of the non-conformity lies.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trent

Almost all the brass guides are made the same, it sounds like a error in the plate, but it's a easy fix.. see below, but all you need is the 1 3/8" bit.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html

========



the_nite_owl said:


> I just picked up a Route-R-Joint jointing system at a weekend woodworking show. The system works on the router table and uses guide bushings.
> I was surprised to find that the PC style bushings that came with the system do not sit flush in throat plates for my WoodPecker table insert. They sit just a little proud but enough to keep catching on the template while trying to create the joints.
> 
> I pulled out the new and as yet unused set of WoodRiver guide bushings I picked up a while back and they do not even fit into throate plate.
> ...


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info bobj3, I may have to give that a try.
I would be more comfortable taking Woodline up on their offer to machine it for me but that means not being able to use the jig until the plate comes back.

It's odd though that the PC style bushings that came with the jig fit the hole well enough but sit high and the WoodRiver PC style bushings I have do not even fit down into the hole properly. It's like they have some ridge up near the top of the threaded area that cant fit into the hole. If you try and press it down the other side pops up. Almost feels like it is supposed to snap into position and I just am not applying enough pressure to get it to pop in.


----------

